# Boy cat bullying girl cat



## lindsk (Mar 20, 2008)

Help! We have 2 cats - 11 months old - brother and sister. For a start, the brother has taken to leaving his litter exposed and at the front of the tray (they are indoor cats with access to outdoor run).

The girl has always been a bit shy but is coming into her own, but the more confident she becomes, the more he seems to bully her. For example, he jumps in the air, lands right next to her and scares her.

On the other hand, he is always after our attention and is very loving towards us

I don't know what to do with him. I want to love them both equally but feel that my girl is being bullied 

Any advice would be so welcome - I don't want to fall out of love with him but I am starting to not like him (but I love him!!!)


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

some of mine dont cover their poop either! what you describe doesnt sound very serious,just playful


----------



## lindsk (Mar 20, 2008)

maybe i am being too worried. my husband tells me they are fine. we came in to see them sitting on the same cushion the other day, yet i worried that he was trying to control and manipulate her (no, i am not referring to myself) 

I really hope they are ok - i love them too much to see them not get on. being house cats, i probably also have a guilt thing going on as i worry that they should be allowed out (other than their cat run) but there are too many missing cat notices around, busy roads etc - blimey- i sound neurotic! we love them lots and play and cuddle them when we can

I just dont understand him not covering it up...!

Linds :001_unsure:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of cats dont bother to cover,just scoop and flushnot worth the risk of letting cats out,stick to your guns,they are fine.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lindsk said:


> I just dont understand him not covering it up...!
> 
> Linds :001_unsure:


Boys are just lazy sometimes:scared:


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

if she cat isn't frightened of he cat, I wouldn't worry

my he and she fight like mad sometimes, and yet both come back for more, so I know it isn't spiteful - no bottle brush tails or growling


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

re the indoor cat thing, do what is right for you and your cats honey, dont feel guilty, if they are happy, as Im sure they are, then you are doing totally the right thing.


----------



## lindsk (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks everyone - this has put my mind at rest. really appreciate it - and i know it is the best for our 2 to stay in (and also go out into their run). We are going to extend the run as well so they will have more room to roam!
i can rest a bit happier now i know Syd isn't a bully!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya 

Are they both neutered?


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

It doesn't change as they get older. My two who are nearly 7 play fight one hour and then have a nice grooming session the next. Patch (the boy) will push Lucky out of the way of her own food (to the extent that we oversea dry food meal times), has the same litter tray problem as yours (bit like leaving the toilet seat up) and will also stick his head in the Lucky's way when she is sitting in front of the cat flap. Lucky doesn't mind on the food front but has been seen hissing and getting the claws out when he gets too pushy. 

Just wait until you get toy jealousy though- you buy two of everything and still one wants what the other has! 

In short they are both little monsters but i wouldn't change them for one bit.


----------



## lindsk (Mar 20, 2008)

hi all

Crofty - yes they are both neutered - does that make a difference? Poor Cass has piled on the pounds since she was done - she is only 10 months but is now on light food! we have them running around like loons to keep them fit, chasing lasers, toys etc

JoWDC - it is reassuring to hear that your 2 do similar things. Syd is good with food - they have 2 bowls but he always gives her first dibs, even when Cass decides she wants the first bit out of both bowls. I have been watching them more and more since posting this thread and now think i was over-sensitive about Cass being bullied. It was the litter tray that was bothering me. We have bought toys for them both but not 2 of each - but we have learned now. we bought different style beds and of course they both wanted only one so we changed it so they both have the same. And you are right - they can be such terrors but i love them to pieces and would never ever change them (apart from Syd's litter hygiene). The funniest thing now is their confusion about the snow - Syd just chatters at it constantly while Cass loves going out in the run into it. They are hours of amusement and love!


----------



## TRU (May 16, 2009)

No your boy isn't a bully he might be showing dominance being a male. Have they been neutered? I noticed my boy kitty didn't cover his business up in his tray but his sister did it for him. He used to jump on her and chase her and she put up with it, I thought she didn't like it, but then she would start to tease him sometimes if he didn't do it. If she starts to hide from him etc then she doen't like it, but as they get along it's fine. Just keep an eye on the situation, but usually male and female get along well especially when they get older.


----------

